# Boat dent repair



## jl724877 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hello,

I have a 2015 Lund Impact that someone hit while I was parked at the dock last season. I now have a dent approximately 6 inches by 3 inches on the rear of the boat where the 1775 is. I have a low deductible insurance plan so was thinking I would take it in to get fixed. I think they will have to paint the whole side of the boat that it's on to match the paint. Two questions would you fix it? {Thinking resale value}. Any recommendations on shops near Rochester Mi that would be able to complete this work? Thanks Jon.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

I personally would leave it unless I suspected compromised rivets or other structure issues. Taking a dent out if an aluminum panel is not easy and could actually make area weaker from work fatigue. I would have a shop look at it first and then make the judgement. You will have to outweigh having the dent vs the addition cost of insurance for making a claim. Do you know who or have a record of who hit the boat?


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

jl724877 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a 2015 Lund Impact that someone hit while I was parked at the dock last season. I now have a dent approximately 6 inches by 3 inches on the rear of the boat where the 1775 is. I have a low deductible insurance plan so was thinking I would take it in to get fixed. I think they will have to paint the whole side of the boat that it's on to match the paint. Two questions would you fix it? {Thinking resale value}. Any recommendations on shops near Rochester Mi that would be able to complete this work? Thanks Jon.


On an practically new boat like that, I would "IF" I could find a top notch shop fairly close by.
On an older AL boat, unless it was leaking, I wouldn't bother. Almost every older AL boat that I see, has a dent in it , someplace or other.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

An aluminum boat with no dents in it has never been used by the right Captain. :lol:


----------



## jl724877 (Apr 23, 2015)

No 


bowhunter426 said:


> I personally would leave it unless I suspected compromised rivets or other structure issues. Taking a dent out if an aluminum panel is not easy and could actually make area weaker from work fatigue. I would have a shop look at it first and then make the judgement. You will have to outweigh having the dent vs the addition cost of insurance for making a claim. Do you know who or have a record of who hit the boat?


No unfortunately I do not know who it was they hit me and left before I could get there info. The dent is small more of an eyesore to me than anything. I just hate having a new boat with a dent in it. Most people don't even see it. I talked to my dealer they do repairs like this they said hey can only do it at certain times of the year which I would have to wait until the end of the season next year to complete it. They have to paint the whole side of the boat to make sure it matches up right and would have to replace decals etc.


----------



## jl724877 (Apr 23, 2015)

NATTY BUMPO said:


> On an practically new boat like that, I would "IF" I could find a top notch shop fairly close by.
> On an older AL boat, unless it was leaking, I wouldn't bother. Almost every older AL boat that I see, has a dent in it , someplace or other.



Yah no problems with leaking more of an eyesore to me than anything. Just worried about future resale if I decide to sell.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

357Maximum said:


> An aluminum boat with no dents in it has never been used by the right Captain. :lol:


OR just maybe, never gets used at all. Sits in the garage almost all the time.

Stuff happens sometimes on the water, tied up at the dock and on the road. The OP was not at fault in any way and he still ended up with a dent in the boat.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

jl724877 said:


> Yah no problems with leaking more of an eyesore to me than anything. Just worried about future resale if I decide to sell.


The paint the dealer puts on will never be as good as the paint from the factory. I would rather have a dent and good factory paint. I would assume lund bakes the paint and that is hard to do on a complete boat. When you sell, if the dent is the potential buyers only sticking point you did good keeping that boat maintained. Dents scratches and dings are expected on an aluminum boat. Maintenace and how it has been stored will have a bigger impact on value that a small almost not noticable dent


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

NATTY BUMPO said:


> OR just maybe, never gets used at all. Sits in the garage almost all the time.
> 
> Stuff happens sometimes on the water, tied up at the dock and on the road. The OP was not at fault in any way and he still ended up with a dent in the boat.



I am almost always responsible for the dents in the tin can I run the rivers with, that's why I bought it. Next one will have hyperdrive and then I can really go places I should not try. :lol:


----------



## jl724877 (Apr 23, 2015)

Well I suppose I will just let it be. It almost broke my heart when it first happened it was my second trip out but it sounds like it's no big deal. It's my first boat so wasn't sure if this would be a deal breaker for resale. I plan on and so far have been taking excellent care of it. Thanks for the responses and see you guys on the water.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

When are you selling?


----------



## jl724877 (Apr 23, 2015)

sureshot006 said:


> When are you selling?



Hopefully not anytime soon.


----------



## Wobble (Sep 13, 2004)

Dumb question, have you called a paintless dent repair guy? Not sure if they would help, but those guys are amazing at what they do. Many cars have aluminum on them and they pull dents on those, might be worth a shot


----------



## jl724877 (Apr 23, 2015)

Wobble said:


> Dumb question, have you called a paintless dent repair guy? Not sure if they would help, but those guys are amazing at what they do. Many cars have aluminum on them and they pull dents on those, might be worth a shot


I might look into it. The dent is almost like a crease in the aluminum like it was from a heavy boat hitting it. I have tried a plunger and tried pushing from the back with no luck.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

I feel your pain. First time I brushed a bouy on a drift, I transferred paint on my boat. It's like a new car when you park in middle of lot then one time you park closer because it's raining, then someone door dings you. I d leave it. You will get more


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

If it is creased, complete removal of the dent won't happen. The aluminum is stretched to far to be shrunk back into original condition. And like mentioned, aluminum work hardens fairly easily. There is a lot of work that goes into shrinking aluminum which this would require. If repairs were possible without replacement of the complete panel.


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

i had my boat painted after a co sideswipe me. they fixed the cease and repainted it. that was 8 years ago and you can not tell it ever happen!


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

phantom cls said:


> i had my boat painted after a co sideswipe me. they fixed the cease and repainted it. that was 8 years ago and you can not tell it ever happen!


Typically those type repairs they use bondo where complete straightening is not possible, just like vehicles. Which the OP could have done.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

You could try some dry ice that may take some of it out to make it less noticeable but if its creased it will require more extensive body work and as mentioned it may better left alone.


----------

